# Another one



## Tclem (Jan 31, 2016)

Stabilized spalted maple on 1084 steel

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice ! I'm digging your rustic look

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 31, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice ! I'm digging your rustic look


Thanks. I like it better than shiny


----------



## SENC (Jan 31, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice ! I'm digging your rustic look


Please keep your comments to the knife, Tom! This is a family site.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 31, 2016)

SENC said:


> Please keep your comments to the knife, Tom! This is a family site.


That's what she said

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Feb 1, 2016)

Do you even sleep!?


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2016)

Strider said:


> Do you even sleep!?


I did one time a few years ago. Lol


----------

